# To get a Vizsla by rescue or through a breeder ?



## amyfrank0906 (Apr 11, 2011)

Our Vizsla, Zoe, passed away a couple months ago at the age of 11. She was truly amazing and was blind during her last 3 years as a result of glaucoma. She was able to get around so well and even go in and out of a doggie door to our backyard by herself. She was loving and intelligent and will be missed. 

We are thinking about our next Vizsla and we are not sure which route to go. I like the idea of a rescue Vizsla who needs a loving home and maybe 2 or 3. That way the V maybe house trained but there may be other behavior issues. The other route involves finding a breeder and having a puppy which can be a handful for a couple of years. We did it before but were in a difft stage in life. My husband wants to know where the V comes from so we know the history etc. of what we are getting. We will not be going back to the same breeder we used before. Any recommendations in the Southeast area for a breeder ? Has anyone rescued a Vizsla and what was your experience ? Any help or suggestions would be appreciated !


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss of Zoe. I'm a lifelong dog lover and believe that rescue is the way to go... but I also love the Vizsla breed. Here is my experience with my boy, Willie.

I had been looking on PetFinder.com on a regular basis when I found him in a local dog pound. It was the middle of a really cold winter, he had been picked up as a stray (either lost or abandoned, I'll never know). He was emaciated and lethargic, and the staff at the pound indicated that he "might have heartworms" so it really was a gamble to take him in. 

After a Vet check we knew that he had just been starving for who knows how long, but was otherwise healthy (YAY!). Getting him back to vibrant good health was just a matter of providing good food and exercise, things you give your dog anyway. He came "pretrained" with excellent house manners. Never a potty accident in the house -- not one. Has never touched anything that doesn't belong to him (although he has many toys to call his own). 

All in all, pulling Willie out of the dog pound was one of the best decisions I have ever made. I do feel sorry for the people who lost him, but only up to a point. Their lack of vigilance nearly cost Willie his life. Best wishes to you... good luck in your search.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of your dear friend Zoe. I am sure that she was very loved and in return she loved you as well.

I am thrilled that you are open to the idea of adopting a rescue V. Many people immediately cross that off of their list because they either want a cuddly little puppy or they are afraid of the baggage that sometimes comes along with rescue dogs. 

I currently am fostering a lovely male that was dropped off at an animal shelter by his family. Charlie is a wonderful boy who loves to cuddle and has a wonderful tempermant. He bonded with me in about 24 hours. Which is common with this breed, they do not have to spend their entire life with one person to feel "part of the pack".

Vizsla rescue is always looking for the right home for the dogs that they are caring for. Many people have their wish list. (young, female, housebroke, good with kids, walks nicely on a leash, no chewing, etc) Obviously all of the dogs in rescue are not perfect, but there are alot of really nice dogs if you are open to them.

If you decide that you want to go with a breeder instead, send me a private message and I will be happy to put you in touch with a few.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Not sure where you are located but I just found a v/choc lab mix in Delaware that is 2 yrs old listed on craigs list.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Need a Vizsla Rescue?


"I am a long-time volunteer with the Stanislaus County Animal Shelter (Modesto) and am hoping the Vizsla Club Of Northern California can offer these three siblings a fresh start in life! If so, please contact my good friend Lisa at 209.480.8847."


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jF0hny4qdI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

"Hoping to hear good news!"" 

Celia Angel
Volunteer, Stanislaus County Animal Shelter (Modesto)
Cell: 209.402.8353

*As of March 7th, they are living on super borrowed time.*

RBD


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

This may be helpful from the V Club of America site
http://vcaweb.org/rescue/contacts.shtml

Best wishes!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: To get a Vizsla by rescue or through a breeder ?*



mswhipple said:


> After a Vet check we knew that he had just been starving for who knows how long, but was otherwise healthy (YAY!). Getting him back to vibrant good health was just a matter of providing good food and exercise, things you give your dog anyway. He came "pretrained" with excellent house manners. Never a potty accident in the house -- not one. Has never touched anything that doesn't belong to him (although he has many toys to call his own).


I would highly suggest a rescue, there's enough needing to be rescued pups out there. We rescued Kauzy @ 6 mo old and he's been a true blessing. No idea why he was surrendered because he has been an amazing pup. Smart as ****, an amazing hunting pup, and beyond loyal. 

I've referred a few of my friends to the Atlanta Vizsla and Weimer rescue. They are a great resource. We're cross country moving in 3 months and will be rescuing either another V or a GSP/GWP shortly after the move. I probably won't get a puppy from a breeder till I retire and my kids are out of the house (no kids yet, so it'll be a while). At the same time though, we are planning on adopting children, as there are anough kids that need homes as well.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

All of you on this one

a Big Heck yes 

We Flex more for less

God bless all these mates

Hunt hard or go home

and RBD I am counting on you to Win

I would be there real life fun to see this one Love them Rockies

but a (Baby Girl) V I am up for names but nothing close to Rudy

I give the Rud he goes



I would be the little lad crumpets and teas lol :

If we direct more to others

We win :-*


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of rescue too - I have two rescued pups (one about 16 months and one almost a year) and they are fantastic. Both had pretty serious medical issues when I got them but now they are healed and happy and so much fun!

If you are looking for an older dog and you're worried about their history, you could always try fostering them first to make sure that they fit into your family. Rescue groups are always looking for good homes to keep these misplaced dogs until their forever homes can be found. 

And as loving as a V is - I swear that rescue pups know that they've been rescued and they let you know every day how happy they are that you've saved them!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> "I am a long-time volunteer with the Stanislaus County Animal Shelter (Modesto) and am hoping the Vizsla Club Of Northern California can offer these three siblings a fresh start in life! If so, please contact my good friend Lisa at 209.480.8847."
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jF0hny4qdI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...


"To follow up on the Modesto pups. It sounds like a wonderful shelter employee who is part of German Shepard rescue is going to pull the pups. The Sarcoptic Mange sounds like it would be a problem for people that have dogs as the pups would need to be separated from other dogs for about 10 days while taking meds....

They are unsure of the parentage, so may not be vizsla, but dogs are dogs in my book and she said these guys could certainly be adopted once they are healed (the issue was that people were scared by the mange - and could not adopt if they already had a dog). All I can say is that there are some pure angels in rescue and shelters and I am so thankful for them!!!!"

As found on Vizsla Walk Yahoo group this evening.

Rescue workers are angles walking amoung us.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

amyfank, if you're in a position to give a rescue V a forever home, I plead you to take this route. A good natured V on Death Row is a crime against humanity imo.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

You said you're in the South East -- maybe VA is close enough?

Here are two great looking V's in VA: http://vizsla.rescueme.org/Virginia


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Amyfrank

I think you'll be an ideal placement for any V rescue organization. You know the breed, you have the experience, and can provide the right home. You're a home run for any organization looking to place a Vizlsa.
Contact the V rescues within a range you'd be willing to drive.

You'd be surprised at how many Vizlsa's are up for placement that were just simply too much dog for an uninformed owner. Nothing is wrong with them, other than they are typical Vizsla's.


----------

